# Can't Post Pic



## ronp (Aug 19, 2008)

In my profile. I mean I tried everything but is there an issue with the board?

It works here.






It says upload failed with no reason.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 30, 2008)

spam reported


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 30, 2008)

Its just one of those days I guess. Wish they would go away.


----------



## solar (Aug 30, 2008)

Are you talking about a pic in your signature?

It's probably okay even if it did say UPLOAD FAILED, it won't show up on a old post, but will show up on a new one.  i believe there are limits to what size pic you can put in your signature though so make sure you're not over the limit.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

Like we want to see a pic of that........


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry Ron, spam reported!


----------

